# Cedar Birdhouse



## BernieW (Sep 12, 2006)

Here is another birdhouse I did out of maple top and cedar bottom. Finished with Watco Danish oil and a couple of coats of poly. It is 2 1/2" across and 4" tall. Just finished it so haven't got the little bird on yet. Walls are hollowed to just a hair over 1/8".


Bernie


----------



## Bob N (Oct 12, 2004)

Well Bernie.....

It must be a day for birdhouses as I am working on some also. Mine won't be done on the lathe though, but using my flat work tools instead.... even the router will get a workout on these.

Hey buddy.... yours look much better than mine will and you won't have to feed your birds either


----------



## Joe Lyddon (Sep 11, 2004)

BernieW said:


> Here is another birdhouse I did out of maple top and cedar bottom. Finished with Watco Danish oil and a couple of coats of poly. It is 2 1/2" across and 4" tall. Just finished it so haven't got the little bird on yet. Walls are hollowed to just a hair over 1/8".
> 
> 
> Bernie


Bernie,

Those Cedar Acorn birdhouses are super pretty!! 

I've always been curious about the best way to Finish birdhouses so the birds will like them.

Do your birds like this furniture finishing method?
What kind of birds are they?

TIA...


----------



## challagan (Feb 7, 2006)

Nice ones Bernie, your becoming a turny bird... lol. The poly looks great. 

Bob, looking forward to seeing your bird houses. I have mae some birdhouses and feeders in the past. Dang squirrels like to chew them all up. I had made a large woodpecker house and the squirrels chewed the hole so they can get in it. For the last 5 years a first year squirrel family has moved in. Then they leave in the spring cause they are then too big! 

Corey


----------



## BernieW (Sep 12, 2006)

Joe Lyddon said:


> Bernie,
> 
> Those Cedar Acorn birdhouses are super pretty!!
> 
> ...


Joe I get them at Michaels or Hobby Lobby. If you turn a birdhouse for outdoors like I have in the past I have used spar varnish on them. These are ones I turn then hang out for the real birds to use.

Bernie


----------

